# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > Ski Country Forum >  >  done for the season....

## MIke R

the verdict is in...complete torn medial Miniscus...beyond repair....surgery to remove it to follow in a week or so....I refuse to do it til hoops is over and the shops are on the downside of the season

Doc says I'll be good to go next year on skis but I should rethink how and where I ski.....

whatever.....LOL

----------


## amyb

Good luck as you take care of this problem, Mike.

----------


## tim

I wish you the best of luck with the surgery.  I'm currently off the bike with a back injury, and I know just how you feel not being able to do what you love.

----------


## sbhlvr

you and Dave can discuss at dinner. make sure you do the PT. way back in the dark ages when he had surgery, they didn't do PT back then.

----------


## LindaP

Good luck with the surgery, they do wonders now to make you bionic again.   
  Did you stop smiling? Looked at your saying....:)  :Confused:

----------


## NHDiane

Sorry to hear this Mike.

----------


## andynap

Arthoscopic I assume.  Good luck. I had to quit skydiving and mountain climbing when I got a hangnail so it's not that bad. I got over it.  :P

----------


## MIke R

yes arthroscopic...I am getting a second opinion on complete removal versus rebuilding  next week ....but the surgery is  planned for March 13th..I know and trust this guy and his opinion big time...he was the orhto surgeon for the Olympic Boxing team....but I have been coaxed into getting a 2nd

----------


## andynap

My son blew out 3 out of 4 knee ligaments skiing when he was a freshman in college - he hit a tree. He plays tennis but with a brace - no big deal to him.

----------


## MIke R

I don't expect  this to be  a big deal either when its all said and done..I have every intention to be on skis next season....its not the blown ligament though which concerns me...its the "blown beyond repair so lets remove it" which takes this to another level...I deal with blown knees every single year as a hoops coach....and they are all vastly different for each player.....

----------


## Rosemary

Best wishes for the surgery and recovery.  This should give you plenty of time before you start up on boats again, too, I hope.

----------


## MIke R

yes Rosemary the boat is the primary reason I am doing this sooner rather than later...that is the number one priority....

the interesting and not so great coincidence is the Coast Guard is requiring me to do a stress echo test before they will renew my license...so now I have to get that done on the bum knee before the knee operation because I am under a time window which I may not get under post op....I think with heavy ice and Advil I can get on the treadmill for the required 8 minutes.....but the timing of  all this couldnt be worse!

----------


## george

good luck mike!!
instead of advil, i'd use some of that other medicine you keep in the shop  :Wink:

----------


## MIke R

good point!

----------


## BBT

Mike so sorry to hear the news. I know how much you love to ski and anything that cuts a season short is not good.  The good news is its a weak season snow wise.  We are getting another 7 or so tonight so instead of sending any your way we will keep it here. That will make Andy happy also as he won't have to shovel.  Take care and do the therapy. Think of it as what you prescribe for your players to do in the summer to keep in shape.

----------


## MIke R

yeah  I feel real lucky to have this happen in a crappy season for sure......

3-5 tonight for us, so thats good.....not for me  mind you...but good for someone...LOL

----------


## andynap

56 here today- 62 tomorrow. Probably snow on Easter.

----------


## katva

UGH, Mike---I hope for a speedy recovery!  Maybe the warm, fresh, salty air of SBH can help  :)

----------


## MIke R

it cant hurt.....but lots to do before that...two great long weekends.....one in Portland Maine and one in Boston....so SBH is not on the radar quite yet

----------


## julianne

Mike, Had surgery for a badly torn medial meniscus and was told I should stop running and take up swimming or cycling (not going to happen). The PT was key and I really worked at it with my torturer. Ten years later I am pain-free and able to run--although I mainly walk & jog because of other foot issues. I'm sure you'll beat the odds and be able to continue skiing---but focus on the Post-op PT!

----------


## MIke R

thanks Julia....thats exactly what they told me...my hill running training regiment I have done for years and years is all done....and I should switch to eliptical and swimming...

what will be - will be....

and it will be fine...mainly because I am going to will it that way

no way I am done skiing...no.....freakin....way

----------


## amyb

Atta boy!

----------

